# Volcano prop: Need very occasional use, quick response fogger



## Tanniynim (Nov 20, 2011)

Howdy,

I'm building a volcano prop for a hot sauce shop. I'm using a BooBox FlexMax controller to run the whole thing and I'd like to include a fog machine. I'm already planning on using a AC Relay pack to make this *easy* but I can wire straight in to the BooBox if necessary.

In case it matters, most of the volcano is wire, expanding foam, and paper mache, but there will be some other lights and things in the area.

I'm looking for fog/haze that meets the following requirements:

- Probably not water/mist based.
- Quick response (2-3 seconds max) with button push, but ideally not hot and using power all day.
- Able to trigger it using the FlexMax without too much hacking.
- Very occasional use, maybe 2-3 times a day MAX once the owner gets used to it. (He might play with it more when we first bring it in.)
- Budget <$100 (ideally)


I've looked at the Smoke Pencil and the Wizard Stick. These look like good bets, but I think they use the same action for pushing the fluid on the warmer AND for turning it on so I can't just solder a switch in line with one of those.

Also, just let me know if my requirements are unrealistic. That's also helpful information.


----------

